# Composition and Orchestration Lessons



## alainmayrand (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

just a short note to inform you that I am offering online composition / orchestration one-on-one lessons. I have been doing this for a few years with great success and have room for a few more students of any geographical location.

I have a master's degree in composition, I work both in film and concert music and I am currently composer-in-residence with the Vancouver Metropolitan Orchestra.

The lessons are custom-tailored based on your needs and goals.

Listen to my music here: http://alainmayrand.com/?page_id=890

Find out more about the lessons: http://alainmayrand.com/?page_id=493

Al the best,

Alain


----------



## alainmayrand (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello all,

Here's a short video using footage from the "Comforting Skin" recording sessions. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgeTNk6zifQ

I've been very happy to hear from people from this site regarding the private lessons I give online. Seems people on VI Forum are very serious. So here are a couple of quick notes:

∙ The lessons are targeted at professional development. My students come from all over the world and range from those wanting to get the skills to compose for a living to those who already do compose for a living but want to reach the next level in their music. (Yes, I do have professional composers as students.)

∙I spend a great deal of time and effort making a lesson plan that is best suited for your needs and goals. To do this I ask a ton of questions and listen to your music in detail in order to pinpoint what needs work.

∙ I now accept taking students with a single lesson first, so you don't have to pay for four lessons at a time to get going. Just pay for one and let's see if it works for you.

All the best,

Alain

http://alainmayrand.com
http://www.facebook.com/alain.mayrand
http://twitter.com/alainmayrand


----------

